
PHP 5.4 reaches End-of-Life, no further security updates - ck2
http://php.net/supported-versions.php#layout-content
======
ck2
Meanwhile PHP 7.1 was branched out and the PHP 7.0 release candidate schedule
was filled out to every other Thursday until mid-November:

[https://wiki.php.net/todo/php70#timetable](https://wiki.php.net/todo/php70#timetable)

